# problemas con SATA RAID

## weichafe

Buenas.

En mi universidad armamos un workstation con lo siguiente:

Athlon 64 3500+

2 Gigas de Ram

2 Discos SATA Seagate de 80 Gigas (sdc y sdd, q van a ir en raid 0, stripping)

2 Discos SATA WD de 250 Gigas (sda y sdb que van a ir en raid 1, mirroring)

Placa Madre A8N-SLI Deluxe, con 2 controladoras SATA RAID, una nvraid y la otra Silicon Image.

Bueno, eso el lo básico.

La idea es montar en la controladora nvidia los dos discos de 80, con /boot, swap y / (root). En la otra controladora va a ir una base de datos, que ocupara todo el HD.

Ahora, he leido y releido el foro y todavia no logro montar los arreglos raid. No se en q parte esta mal.

Acá estan los links de los manuales.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gentoo_Install_on_Software_RAID

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=8813

Por ejemplo, para el caso más facil (y el q mas me interesa q es donde va a ir montado gentoo). 

Ahh. Y en la BIOS de las controladoras ya tengo definido mis arreglos (quizas ESE es el problema). En fin. Lo que estoy tratando de hacer (como dicen los manuales) es lo siguiente.

Creo las particiones en ambos discos (sdc y sdd)

Me queda.

SDC

```
 sdc1 swap 2048 MB tipo 82

sdc2 /boot 100 Mb tipo 83

sdc3 / resto del disco tipo fd
```

SDD

```
 sdd1 swap 2048 MB tipo 82

sdd2 /boot 100 Mb tipo 83

sdd3 / resto del disco tipo fd
```

Todas con el mismo tamaño y todo.

Despues el /etc/raidtab me queda.

```
 # /

raiddev                            /dev/md0

raid-level                         0

nr-raid-disks                    2

chunk-size                       128

persistent-superblock      1

device                             /dev/sdc3

raid-disk                          0

device                             /dev/sdd3

raid-disk                         1
```

Luego hago 

```
# cd /dev; MAKEDEV md 
```

Ahora, al hacer el 

```
# mkraid /dev/md0 
```

 me tira el siguiente error

Y me quedo pegado en eso

```
mkraid /dev/md0

handling MD device /dev/md0

analyzing super-block

disk 0: /dev/sdc3, 76035645kB, raid superblock at 76035520kB

disk 1: /dev/sdd3, 76035645kB, raid superblock at 76035520kB

mkraid aborted

```

Y tira un error -16.

Alguien sabe que puede ser?

----------

## focahclero

La verdad es que no se donde pueda estar el problema.

Sin embargo te recomiendo que utilices el paquete mdadm frente al raidtools, ya que como dice su descripción es "A useful tool for running RAID systems - it can be used as a replacement for the raidtools", y de manera más práctica, por ejemplo, no necesita el /etc/raidtab lo que lo hace más flexible.

Saludos,

----------

## weichafe

 *focahclero wrote:*   

> La verdad es que no se donde pueda estar el problema.
> 
> Sin embargo te recomiendo que utilices el paquete mdadm frente al raidtools, ya que como dice su descripción es "A useful tool for running RAID systems - it can be used as a replacement for the raidtools", y de manera más práctica, por ejemplo, no necesita el /etc/raidtab lo que lo hace más flexible.
> 
> Saludos,

 

Pero, puedo hacer la instalacion con ese paquete?

O necesito una ISO especial de booteo?.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Y tira un error -16. 

 

te está diciendo que el algún disco ( o partición) del raid esta montado ya, desmóntalo y vuelve a probar.

 *Quote:*   

> O necesito una ISO especial de booteo?.

 

no sé que es lo que incluyen los live de gentoo ahora, en su momento me tuve que hacer un live-cd con catalyst porque los raidtools no venían.

Sino instala un gentoo básico en una partición e instala gentoo al raid desde ahi. Mira tb. con otros live-cds, igual vienen ya con raidtools, mdadm, etc.

saluetes

----------

## focahclero

 *weichafe wrote:*   

> Pero, puedo hacer la instalacion con ese paquete?
> 
> O necesito una ISO especial de booteo?.

 

¿Conoces http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/gentoo-x86-tipsntricks.xml#doc_chap2 ?

----------

## gringo

se ve que ahora ya viene  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## marcalj

Lo que yo no entiendo es, como esa placa tiene dos controladoras RAID, porque utilizar que haga el control de los arrays por software??

Ya que estan las controladoras pues tendremos que usarlas no?

Yo tengo el sistema en RAID1 perfectamente, pero aún no se si realmente la controladora esta haciendo algo. Porque en la bios de la controladora ya puse los discos en RAID1.

No se, alguien sabe que diferencias hay en tener o no una controladora?

Salu2! i gracias.

----------

## t4d3o

En realidad no son controladoras RAID, bueno si, pero no lo hacen por hardware, si no por software es lo que se llama FakeRAID, la controladora no trabaja, lo hace el procesador.

----------

## Stolz

Las ventajas de las controladoras hardware es que son mas rapidas ya que el hardware es el encargado de hacer las operaciones, no el procesador. Lo malo es que son carisimas (cuestan mas que varias placas base juntas) y ademas estan limitadas normalmente solo a un tipo de RAID.

La ventaja de las de software es que es mas facil tener soporte ya que no dependes de que el fabricante mantenga unos drivers para tu sistema operativo y ademas de que con ellas puedes hacer mas virguerias, como combinar distintos tipos de RAID o oncluso combinar en varios discos particones en RAID y particiones sin RAID. Como desventaja, el procesador interviene para hacer las operaciones, por lo que consumen algo de CPU.

Los RAID SATA, que estan tan de moda en todas las placas base, en realidad son RAID por software

ayudados por HARDWARE, esto es, el trabajo de sincronización es por software, la BIOS solo reconoce la desincronización, tiene alguna utilidad de sincronización en frio y para sistemas que "confian" en la BIOS (windows)

les ofrece una interfaz que les permite instalarse hasta que se incorpora el controlador adecuado. Vamos, que se dedican a guardar en la BIOS los datos de como esta configurado el RAID para sistemas operativos que no pueden leer los discos antes de cargar el SO. Como en Linux podemos leer drivers antes de cargar el SO, no nos hace falta leer informacion de la BIOS. Pero los calculos para saber donde leer o escribir se hacen por software, ya sea en Windows o en Linux. De hecho, en Windows para poder usar el RAID hay que instalar unos drivers, o si estás instalando el sistema desde cero, usar el disquete que los incluye. Con el SP2 en algunas placas no pide el dichoso disquete, pero no es porque esas placas tengan RAIDs por hardware, sino porque el Win SP2 ya incluye unos drivers genericos.

Conclusion, las controladoras de nuestras placas son software.

Saludozzzzzzzzz

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Como desventaja, el procesador interviene para hacer las operaciones, por lo que consumen algo de CPU

 

buff, yo no diría algo sino un huevo, claro que tb. dependerá del sistema de archivos que uséis, si váis a usar un raid por software huid de reiserfs o xfs.  Ext3 y arreando  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## weichafe

Bueno, logre configurar la controladora. 

Pero tiene q ser por software, al menos la nvidia no esta soportada.  :Confused:  . La silicon no me estresa probarla todavia. Pero con la nvidia va el SO, asi q es necesario.

Deshabilitando la controladora desde la bios funciono sin problemas lo que decian los miles de howtos. 

En fin.

----------

## Stolz

La controladora SATA nVidia si está soportada. De hecho mi disco sata está funcionando en una controladora nVidia. Para activar el soporte en el kernel selecionala en

```
       -> Device Drivers                                               

         -> SCSI device support                                          

           -> SCSI device support (SCSI [=y])                                                              

             -> SCSI low-level drivers                                                   

               -> Serial ATA (SATA) support (SCSI_SATA [=y]) 
```

El nombre del modulo es sata_nv

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## t4d3o

Stolz tiene funcionando la nVidia y yo la Silicon, en concreto el modelo 3114, el modulo es sata_sil, y lo puedes encontrar donde dijo Stolz. Logre hacer funcionar el raid bajo Win y Linux gracias a dmraid.

Un saludo.

----------

## marcalj

Gracias Stolz por tus respuestas  :Smile: 

Pq usar ext3 en raid i no reiserfs gringo?

PD: Nunca es tarde xD

----------

## g0su

Si vas a ponerte gentoo a64 ojito en no bajarte el 2004.3 que cuando tiras a montar el sata_nv se queda penchado, pensativa y no te devuelve el control de la consola donde lo hagas, ni te carga el modulo necesario. Y tampoco bajes la 2004.2 que no tiene soporte para sata...

Por otro lado el raid de las placas base, suelen ser raid 0+1 por hardware y no por software, dependera de la controladora que use. Lo mas caro suele ser la memoria que usan esas controladoras para el calculo redundante(creo que usan CRC y bits de paridad). En el caso del 0 y el 1 no requiere de memoria pero si de proceso, y en ocasiones se usa el procesador para ello, ya digo depende de la controladora.

En tu caso decirte que, en linux NO tienes soporte para sata raid de nvidia, comprobado, no te lo reconoce como un unico hd sino como dos hd independientes. Creo que si no vas hacer raid1 lo mejor seria un VLM es lo mas comodo que he visto en estos casos.

Un saludo

nota: el nforce4 ultra usa minimamente el procesador, puedes hacer la prueba con un programa de cargas.

----------

